# todays the day



## LPatt (Jun 20, 2014)

oh well after 1 massive uterus infection (following small op) follwed by lots of abdominal pain in my left side gp said it was ibs after months of going back i paid for a private scan to find i have a very large left hydrosalpinx. the pain from the hydro was so bad it made my heart go all funny so was admitted again i have my appt with the consultant today. im terrified.  best case scenario is they will remove my left tube, i am praying for a miracle that my right tube has been undamaged and i may have half a chance of concieving naturally our own and hopefuly my uterus is ok.  i dont want to think about worse case just yet.  so today i will find out what the consultant wants to do with me. please cross your fingers for me xxx


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Lpatt -


----------



## LPatt (Jun 20, 2014)

Awwwww thank you for the hugs.  well had my consult and they are going to start from scratch.  i have to have swabs, bood tests and then a scan at 11am and then the consultant will look at those and make a plan from there so fingers crossed xxx


----------

